
Primer – Native iOS New User Screens, Personalized by Traffic Source - cbkirk
https://goprimer.com/?source=hackernews
======
kamobit
Hi all, I'm Kamo, CEO of Primer. Happy to answer any questions you may have
about the product or even growth for mobile apps in general.

